# The Mystery of Providence -- John Flavel



## Casey (May 21, 2007)

A discourse on Psalm 57:2, "I will cry unto God most high; unto God that performeth all things for me."

Available online *here*.

It not all there yet, but it's coming.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 21, 2007)

That's really great. Is that your website and are you typing up the book? Kudos!

See here for a previous thread on this book.


----------



## Casey (May 21, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> That's really great. Is that your website and are you typing up the book? Kudos!
> 
> See here for a previous thread on this book.


Yup! And I'm typing up the whole book by hand -- it's taking a long time!!  (I don't have money for a scanner, LOL)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 21, 2007)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> Yup! And I'm typing up the whole book by hand -- it's taking a long time!!  (I don't have money for a scanner, LOL)



Whew! Your labors are much appreciated, brother. God bless!


----------



## Casey (May 21, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Whew! Your labors are much appreciated, brother. God bless!


Thank you! 

I looked online to see if I could find it first and couldn't -- except for the whole book read and recorded in MP3 format.

If you find it online, please don't tell me!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 21, 2007)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I looked online to see if I could find it first and couldn't -- except for the whole book read and recorded in MP3 format.
> 
> If you find it online, please don't tell me!



 Don't worry, I've looked. I think your text version will be the first online -- at least so far as I know.


----------



## Davidius (May 21, 2007)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I looked online to see if I could find it first and couldn't -- except for the whole book read and recorded in MP3 format.
> 
> If you find it online, please don't tell me!



May I ask where that MP3 version can be found?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 21, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> May I ask where that MP3 version can be found?



Here you go, David!


----------



## toddpedlar (May 21, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Here you go, David!



Hi -

This (like all the other stuff I'm aware of at stillwater RPC) is a recording
of their adult Sunday School courses in the Puritans. They've got a TON of audio online of these classes - and it's good stuff - just not *technically* audio of the books being read.

Todd


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 20, 2007)

Last month I received the Works of Flavel in both pdf and Word format from Puritan Books. _The Mystery of Providence_ is included in Word format. It's great to have this text in electronic form.


----------

